# Rubber "training" ammo



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm a brand new shooter, and I'm not really interested in dinging up any of my home made slingshots with fork hits right now. I looked around on ebay and found some rubber balls that are vaired sizes, from 1/4" to 3/4". These seem really good for learning how to shoot without damaging anything, does anyone use/recommend them?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LAST-CHANCE-BOX-6-RUBBER-BALLS-SLING-SHOT-WRIST-ROCKET-AMMO-500-ct-/131060934288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e83d72690


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Look good to me mate. Kind of like reballs for paintball guns I suppose.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I use them, they are great for beginners and the backyard. I will say this though, it does sting if you get a bounce back, but no damages on most woods when it comes to fork hits.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

im using rubber balls, not the ones you posted. they work good, just remember that steel is about 7 times denser than rubber, so 3/4 inch rubber ball will shoot very differently than 3/4 steel.


----------

